# TV show download



## Doublebase (Jul 10, 2007)

My buddy told me about a site where you can d-load tv shows.  I forget the name and so does he.  Anyone know of any sites where you can do this?  I'm looking for last weeks episode of Shaq's show.  No I don't have a tivo or DVR, obviously.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 10, 2007)

bittorrent


----------



## fletcher6490 (Jul 10, 2007)

Uh, any torrent site.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 10, 2007)

joox


----------



## KentDog (Jul 10, 2007)

BitMeTV


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 10, 2007)

No wait, I do remember a site(s) that were listed for a lot of TV shows.

I remember cuz i pissed and moaned that all of the sites didnt have the wonder years.


----------



## mboylan86 (Jul 11, 2007)

torrents are the best mate

althought i use TV Links aswell, has a shag load of stuff on it and it streams instead of downloading


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 11, 2007)

Try this

http://dailyepisodes.com | Links to the sites you like


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 11, 2007)

boylan posted the best one..


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 11, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> No wait, I do remember a site(s) that were listed for a lot of TV shows.
> 
> I remember cuz i pissed and moaned that all of the sites didnt have the wonder years.



That is great.  The whole reason my buddy found the site was to see if it had Wonder Years episodes.  LOL.  Although now its on TV at 10pm.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 11, 2007)

I fucking loved that show.  Kevin Arnold always got screwed, but it was like in real life.


----------



## rooptophunny (Jul 11, 2007)

alluc.org?


----------



## emitecaps (Jul 11, 2007)

The Wonder Years was a good show. Was Paul really played by Marilyn Manson, hahah only kidding.


----------



## mboylan86 (Jul 12, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> boylan posted the best one..



cheers bud


----------

